# Let see some piles!!!!!



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)

Let see'em boys!!!! Show us what were missin out on now that its all over down here!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

About the one "pile" I got into so far


----------



## johnsd16 (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow, look at that. Even some real live cows up near that flock. Maybe cowboarding will see a comback.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

johnsd16 said:


> Wow, look at that. Even some real live cows up near that flock. Maybe cowboarding will see a comback.


That was on a field lot field, the cows wanted nothing to do with the geese, I actually think they were scared of them


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Got any Cow blinds? 8)


----------

